# Navarre Beach Algae bloom



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

Anyone happen to notice all the green slime at the beach lately? What gives? this didn't happen last year. Does it affect the fishability ?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I had it all over my line on the first cast and saw it all in the water so I hit the bay and got a 4lb speck. Too bad about the beach there was bait everywhere along with the dozen kayaks.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

We tried fishing long lines last night. It was impossible. The algae tangled lines and broke 3 out of 4 of that we had out. We lost a lot of terminal tackle last night.


----------



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

That's too bad. does anyone remember this ever happening before, and if so how long until it's gone?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That green junk was at pensacola beachlast year. Surf fishing is impossible with that stuff. It gets on every knot, swivel, hook, and weight you put out there.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah - it was pretty nasty. Wasn't there in the morning but started drifting in after around 11 am or Noon. Lot's of bait out and birds but the grass, algae or whatever it was made a mess of your line and anything you had on it.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

This pretty much happens every year about this time. We always called it June Grass. Depending on the weather , currents and winds on how long it will stay. Could be a week, could be a month.


----------

